

Ask HN: 💳 Credit card icon in plain text. How it works? - leoplct


======
a3n
I see these things often.

I can't have every font active. (Or, can I?)

Is there some way that I can see all these things when received/viewed,
regardless of my font?

At the moment, being able to _write_ everything seems in conflict with not
being able to _read_ everything.

------
jokull
It’s called an emoji

~~~
jokull
😜

